# Online quote Form



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

I want to put an instant quote form on my website. I can't seem to find anyone to create one for me. Does anyone know how I can go about getting help on this subject? Thanks for the help.


----------



## printedproducts (Apr 27, 2008)

*Try This Website*

Looking around for scripts yesterday, I found this one. Look at it and try the demo.

I'm thinking of adding it to my site as well

EasyEstimates - Custom T-shirt Shop Sample


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I ran across this one before. I even called the guy but he didn't seem to interested or motivated to fix it so that it would actually work like I or we need it to.


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

Ugh.. the dreaded PHP coding...

I mainly use Flash and dreamweaver and do basic html coding. PHP is another animal in its own right.

PHP : is the code/method in which the infomation is sent.

now it ttok me over 3 weeks to figure out how to do it.


now, yes this Is just a basicly enquiry form. now yes. mine is VERY basic. simply an email form but thats all i need for now ( note i'm totally rehalling the site )

anyhow. first off we need a regular page with all the info on it. inside of that page you enter a form for people to fill out.

you can find premade ones and alter it to your own needs. Or even copy and modify someone else coding.

1 : Form / Contact page
( this contains selection buttons - drop down menus and text fields, this page Sends all the infomation to the PHP page/script)

2 : PHP page/script.
(This is the workings thats collection all the infomation from your form page, puts it all in an email and mails it off to you in a tidy presentable fashion)

3: Thank you page
( most scripts will have a thank you page to let the user know the info has been sent off )

4 : Error page
( basicly is someone doesn't put a name. or email or phone number.. etc etc )


You host/server should have the latest version of PHP to allow your script to work.
Mine did however for some reason my host/server was not being allowed by hotmail , so if it don't work try a different email.


also using a flash based will help lower spam mail.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

there are some free form generators on the web (open source) that you can use to make a form. Then you point to the link and the form is emailed to you.


----------

